# Power Trim Question.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Normal



> Maximum Tilt Range, 73° (-6° to 67°). Maximum Trim Range, 20° (-6° to 14°)


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not sure if I understand the problem. If it won't hold the setting in the trim range the by pass valve (screw) might not be tight or it could be leaking.

Frank_S


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

when trimming the motor up at wot it goes up to a certian point and wont go past that point. it pushes its self back down. all screws and plugs are tight.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As I posted before "Normal"

Trim functions when engine is running, to adjust thrust angle.
Tilt only has enough push to deal with a stopped outboard.
Trying to use tilt when in gear doesn't push any farther than the max trim angle.

That's why the option is called "Trim'n'Tilt"... 



> Maximum Tilt Range, 73° (-6° to 67°). Maximum Trim Range, 20° (-6° to 14°)


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That motor uses a single ram for both trim and tilt, and Brett's right on, the useable trim range is tough enough to lift the engine under power, but the tilt range is not.  You are simply reaching the top of the trim range.  

With the engine off or not under power, it tilts up just fine, right?


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

I wasnt doubting you Brett i just tried to reclarify. Sorry. Called Merc. and they said it was a safety feature. Thanks for the help and input. Guess im gonna have to raise the plate more to get it where i want it.


----------

